# soothing remedies for the itchies



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

Hi All - Kirin has developed some sores on her back legs from her flea allergy and we are planning to give her a bath. Any recommendations on what we could bathe her in to help sooth her itchies. I think benadryl will help along with the comfortis to get rid of the buggers and we plan to DE the house as well. The stupid frontline has done nothing to help as I still find fleas on her 

I was thinking tea tree oil and/or oatmeal but wanted to see what others have had success with.

Laura


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Haven't had to use it but I've heard others recommend Gold Bond Medicated powder.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I got the Ark Naturals Neem Protect shampoo it is supposed to be good, I can't say if it is or not. I do like the spray they make.
http://javascript<b></b>:openwindow()


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The one time I Rafi got fleas I used that NEEM shampoo/dip referenced above and combined it with their NEEM spray and it worked really well. 

I also use a metal flea comb and a bucket of soapy water and comb out each animal several times a day. 

You can buy food grade diatamaceous earth for your rugs/floor.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

you can do a rinse with half colloidal oatmeal (make yourself or buy) and half baking soda....mix with water, pour and let sit 15-30 min and rinse....use as necessary. We found homeopathic remedies quite helpful with itching as well as using Rescue Remedy cream. I use straight organic apple cider vinegar on my poison ivy (that I have pretty much all the time where I live lol) and it works very well.


----------

